
A Future Where Everything Becomes a Computer Is as Creepy as You Feared - nopacience
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/10/technology/future-internet-of-things.html
======
oldgrumpygeek
As a security professional I think making the Government responsible for IoT
security is a bad idea for two reasons. One, we've already seeing the
Governments willingness to use cell phones as a means of spying on the public.
Being in charge of security IoT just gives them more resources. Second, the
powers that be can be lobbied but the companies they are supposed to be
overseeing, Just look at Net neutrality as an example. In this case I feel
that public is better off learning to secure their own devices and voting with
their dollars. If company has bad security practices than don't buy from them.
It will force them to make chances and send a message to other companies. This
is one of those cases where I don't think government involvement is a good
thing.

